
Hyperloop One’s co-founder is suing the company and other executives - sajid
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/12/12161258/hyperloopone-shervinpishevar-broganbambrogan-roblloyd-lawsuit
======
tjpd
Wow, those are some pretty outrageous allegations if true:

    
    
      > Defendant Shervin Pishevar, who was generally uninvolved in 
      > day-to-day matters, began dating the company’s PR vendor, and
      > increased her salary from $15,000 to $40,000 a month ...
    
      > When their subsequent wedding engagement fell through, he 
      > finally heeded suggestions that her work was worth little, 
      > and terminated the arrangement.
    
      > Similarly, Defendant Joseph Lonsdale insisted that the 
      > company hire his little brother’s two-person outfit, with
      > no notable experience with companies building hardware and
      > engaged in infrastructure development, and few independent
      > contacts with international and top-tier investor funds, 
      > as the company’s exclusive  investment bank
    
      > Meanwhile, Shervin installed his brother, a personal injury
      > and criminal defense attorney with his own small firm in
      > Rockville, Maryland, as Hyperloop One’s General Counsel,
      > granting him salary and stock options far greater than even
      > the most talented engineers received.
    
      > Later that night, Afshin Pishevar, the lawyer and Shervin’s
      > brother as mentioned in the letter, was seen placing a noose
      > on BamBrogan’s chair on the security camera.

------
a_small_island
I find it interesting that it has 4.9/5 rating on Glassdoor with 31 reviews...

[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Hyperloop-One-
Reviews-E113...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Hyperloop-One-
Reviews-E1137909.htm)

------
iblaine
> We have chosen to keep this list short to provide an opportunity for a
> discrete [sic] resolution

So much for that...

